# Something New To Read



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Well if you all would like a few laughs in your day, please welcome Ziva's new Blog. I'm going to do my best to add a few new posts a week along with photos. Hope you enjoy it.  http://vizslathereddog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Loved the blog - thanks for making me laugh. I will keep checking it out!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well formatted blog! It's one of the better ones I've viewed. 

Yep, that cold snap in Fla. must have thrown ya' both for a loop.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

saved in my favourites for now, will defenitely read it once I am done reading another blog about a Vizsla ;D... there are some good ones out there.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww...more, more, more!! Great blog so far. 

Someone else on here has a blog. Can't remember your screen name. (Bodhi is the dog?) They name their pets after trees. It's just fun reading blogs about Vs. I always think "that's just like Loki!"


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Vlicked said:


> Awww...more, more, more!! Great blog so far.
> 
> Someone else on here has a blog. Can't remember your screen name. (Bodhi is the dog?) They name their pets after trees. It's just fun reading blogs about Vs. I always think "that's just like Loki!"


that's the one I am currently reading before I check out the new one.
Please keep them coming, they are so interesting and I can relate ;D


----------



## piperj (Jan 8, 2010)

Great Blog!! It is wonderful how active the Vizsla Blog community is... I had to start one of my own, feel free to check it out! 

www.piperj.blogspot.com


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

PiperJ
Where do you live? I have a 6 month old Vizsla named Clyde and I live in Lino Lakes. Which dog park do you go to? That Twin Cities Vizsla Club looked like so much fun. I will have to check into that.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry, but after listening to ricky gervais nothing else seems funny anymoar ... 

....no no, i just can't


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

piperj said:


> Great Blog!! It is wonderful how active the Vizsla Blog community is... I had to start one of my own, feel free to check it out!
> 
> www.piperj.blogspot.com


OMG...Piper gets snow boots...funniest thing EVER! HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG, how did you get the boots on her?.... geez, Kian needs a pair of those...too funny.


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess were still waiting for the post, "Piper wears snow boots." Piper didn't seem to be wearing them outside... from the photos, at least. Bounce is hesitant to get snow boots because she does not know what size to get. The difficulty of this is compounded by the fact that she doesnt come home til tomorrow. Maybe next winiter she will get a pair!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

A couple new posts with photos to hopefully make you laugh and go ohhh yeah.... I can relate to that!  http://vizslathereddog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Islander said:


> A couple new posts with photos to hopefully make you laugh and go ohhh yeah.... I can relate to that!  http://vizslathereddog.blogspot.com/


Very nice 

Islander, How did you achieve the effect on the picture "Some days it's the 'MOM I REALLY DIDN'T MEAN TO DO IT' look will work!"

?


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Tali - It was using Photoshop and the 'posterize' filter


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I am really enjoying the Vizsla the Red Dog Blog - you cannot read your stories without smiling and/or laughing out loud. Well done! (Still waiting on our V - hurry up Spring/Summer!


----------



## piperj (Jan 8, 2010)

doglover said:


> PiperJ
> Where do you live? I have a 6 month old Vizsla named Clyde and I live in Lino Lakes. Which dog park do you go to? That Twin Cities Vizsla Club looked like so much fun. I will have to check into that.


I live in Minneapolis- some of my favorite parks are the Airport Dog park and the Minnehaha falls dog park! It is true, I don't have any pictures/video where i am actually wearing my boots outside- But I actually do wear them outside. In 0 degree weather it is too cold not too! 

Islander- you have some really great photos, i especially love your main blog photo. You sure have a pretty girl!


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Piper,

How have the boots been working? Have you had any trouble keeping them on? Bounce is thinking about getting herself a pair, but is afraid of loosing them.

T


----------

